# Power and torque display



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Dear all,

I've modified my 535d, now it's not 313 hp any more, but it have alpina software, with 350hp.

What is not good - even after driving few km, in sport indicators in NBT display I see as maximum hp - 320...

Where the maximum possible power and torque figures are coming from? I want to modify the figures, to be able to see how many really I'm using ;-)

I heard, that after normal chip-tuning, those values will be changed automatically. But in case of Alpina software - not ;-((

Thank you


----------



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

I'm dealing with the same problem, 535d now with 380hp and 740nm instead of 313/640. I'we tried to change Typschlüssel in FA from 5K71 (535d) to 5K91 (M550d) who have 380/740, and calculated FA, VO coded DKombi and HU_NBT, but still no luck.
I dont know if DME has to be coded as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Sport Displays Scales are part of the DME firmware. The only way to modify them is to flash DME with new firmware that includes increased values. This is why when MPPK is installed, and DME is flashed, HP range increases from 320 to 400.

That said, I would expect the Alpina Firmware to include the increased Power display scales.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Sport Displays Scales are part of the DME firmware. The only way to modify them is to flash DME with new firmware that includes increased values. This is why when MPPK is installed, and DME is flashed, HP range increases from 320 to 400.
> 
> That said, I would expect the Alpina Firmware to include the increased Power display scales.


but when i bought used NBT and put first in my car, without first code, show Scale of donor car. more power than my car. and this scale work in my car. (i not sure if work good)
after code, lost.

yes is part of dde/dme. but also part of NBT, how change values in nbt i not know.

but sure, you put your nbt in other car with more power, code. put in your car, and sure you take power scale.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> but when i bought used NBT and put first in my car, without first code, show Scale of donor car. more power than my car. and this scale work in my car. (i not sure if work good)
> after code, lost.
> 
> yes is part of dde/dme. but also part of NBT, how change values in nbt i not know.
> ...


I find this hard to believe...

But, if this is case then, add MPPK to FA and VO Code NBT, and see if Scale increases without needing the new firmware.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I find this hard to believe...
> 
> But, if this is case then, add MPPK to FA and VO Code NBT, and see if Scale increases without needing the new firmware.


Yes ls extrange.
In any days i put my Nbt in other f25 for test.
The other car have other scale.
I post here result And any pinture or video.

No, i try code with other VO with more power, Also try other VIN And VO, no luck.

Im not sure but
Maybe is other type of data not related to fdl code.
Like FSC, activate any features.

Maybe when code, scale is taken of dde/dme And is stored, but not afect VO code.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

SergAA said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I've modified my 535d, now it's not 313 hp any more, but it have alpina software, with 350hp.
> 
> ...


Same DDE ?? Only Alpina's Firmware in Factory ECU ? :yikes:
Knowing BMW AG, it seems strange that leave such opportunities  
Anyway I'm pretty Sure that D5 Alpina have a different intake mainfold


----------



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

I have tried add MPPK in FA (HO-word KDD2) Diesel Performance, but no difference in Power display scale.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

A good tuner can change it for you, my sportdisplay scale is modified to my needs, surely its in DDE/DME!
Via coding, no chance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jannesky said:


> I have tried add MPPK in FA (HO-word KDD2) Diesel Performance, but no difference in Power display scale.


Right, that was my expectation, because it needs specific firmware.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

hanselino said:


> A good tuner can change it for you, my sportdisplay scale is modified to my needs, surely its in DDE/DME!
> Via coding, no chance.


you need recode NBT, or just reprograming DDE, and appear new scale?


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Ruben, only flashed DDE with the correct changed values, CMD code after flashing some ECU itself. 
We tested some values in DDE and that was the best value for my car.

So if you really need that coding after flashing , i don t know, but its not possible only via coding!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, my tuner informed me, that it will not work, in case i want original firmware. It's easy, because as same time Alpina had no NBT yet, and for CIC power and torque display was no available...
Ok, then looks like that the only case to make it working - to ask for a custom firmware... 

Thank's to all who participated in discussion ;-)


----------



## dany81ta (Nov 12, 2014)

hanselino said:


> Hey Ruben, only flashed DDE with the correct changed values, CMD code after flashing some ECU itself.
> We tested some values in DDE and that was the best value for my car.
> 
> So if you really need that coding after flashing , i don t know, but its not possible only via coding!


hi.. i Have 320d 184cv remap

225cv but sport display visualize old value 240cv 400nm. how encrease them?? in dme what are the parameters to be changed?? can you ask your tuner?? i want visualize 300cv and 500nm . what is the zone in the dme ?thanks

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

For some reason my F01 shows max 480 hp 480 lb-ft. My scales max out but I got the vehicle used. I'm unsure if came with hp upgrades but the lines are pegged at maximum upon say 6k RPM then gradually get lower as the RPM increases. I think the HP stays max but the lb-ft goes down like 1/4 because sometimes the car likes to go all the way to 7k on 1st gear. The car is supposed to have only 445hp.


----------

